# Firefox & Thunderbird mit Gentoo

## antares2001

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir den Firefox und Thunderbird von Mozilla installieren und hätte vorab die Frage wie man die Sprache einstellt, denn standardmässig wird in englisch installiert. Gibts wie bei OpenOffice eine Language-Variable? Im ebuild sah ich (bzw. find "german" oder "language"  :Wink:  ) nix.

Ausserdem würde mich interessieren wie man beide zur Zusammenarbeit bewegt (sprich: ich klick in Firefox auf mailto:-Links und Thunderbird öffnet ein Compose-Fenster bzw. vice-versa).

Danke!

----------

## slick

Also bei Firefox kann ich dir das beantworten:

Man emerget firefox ganz nochmal in english, ich habe das mit ACCPET_KEYWORDS="~x86" gemacht um an die momentan noch masket 0.9 zu kommen. Dann startest Du Firefox und installiert das Sprachpaket von http://firefox.stw.uni-duisburg.de/sprachpaket.php entsprechend der Anleitung da. Wo man ein ältere Sprachdatei für den 0.8 im portage hergekommt weiß ich jetzt auch nicht auf die Schnelle.

Für Klicks auf Mailto Links etc. installiere das Plugin Mozex siehe http://mozex.mozdev.org

----------

## Benjamin

Hi!

Bei Thunderfox ist es gleich. Einfach die englische Version emergen und dann das deutsche Sprachpaket nachinstallieren. Weiss zwar grad nicht, wos das gibt, aber google hilft sicher weiter!  :Wink: 

Benny

----------

## zouk

Firefox und Thunderbird sind gelöst, jetzt fehlt nur noch

 *antares2001 wrote:*   

> Gibts wie bei OpenOffice eine Language-Variable? Im ebuild sah ich (bzw. find "german" oder "language"  ) nix.

 

Du suchst im ebuild, weigerst dich aber die Forumssuchfunktion mit den Stichworten "openoffice deutsch" zu benutzen? Was für ein Aufwand...

gruß

zouk

----------

## kostja

 *zouk wrote:*   

> Firefox und Thunderbird sind gelöst, jetzt fehlt nur noch
> 
>  *antares2001 wrote:*   Gibts wie bei OpenOffice eine Language-Variable? Im ebuild sah ich (bzw. find "german" oder "language"  ) nix. 
> 
> Du suchst im ebuild, weigerst dich aber die Forumssuchfunktion mit den Stichworten "openoffice deutsch" zu benutzen? Was für ein Aufwand...
> ...

 

Lies doch bitte etwas aufmerksamer!!!

Es hiße _WIE_ in OpenOffice.

Andererseits hättest Du ruhig die Suchfunktion betätigen können: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=139237&highlight=firefox+deutsch

mfG Konstantin

----------

